# Woke up to a clutch of eggs.



## Mr.Nero (Jan 5, 2017)

What's up everyone, I picked up 2 red jewels about 3 weeks ago as of 1/24/17 at about 1.5 inches not knowing if they were male or female, I noticed they paired off from the others and started defending a particular area of Driftwood in my tank and developing their deep red colors, at this point I knew I had a pair, they are about two inches now. This afternoon I siphoned my tank clean of debris and took a nap, when I woke up I look around inside the tank and noticed a clutch of about 300+ eggs that were laid on the Driftwood, my tank is 150 gallons and my plans are to divide a portion of the tank for the parents and the fry until I get myself a grow out tank. I will be selling the fry once they get about an inch or so (any ideas on how to go about selling them? Websites etc) but for now I'll keep you guys updated on the clutch of eggs and the parents. Also check out the photos below of the clutch and the parents.

http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh6 ... t6txvw.jpg

http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh6 ... jwaleh.jpg

http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh6 ... jnnrtl.jpg


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations on the spawn!!!

Before going to all the trouble of dividing the tank, find out if there is a market for this species in your area. You can check pet shops, aquabid, craigslist, and local aquarium clubs in your area. It is also possible since it is the 1st spawn that the eggs aren't viable or the parents may eat them a few times.

If you are just looking for the experience, let them be as they are. What are the other tank mates?


----------



## Mr.Nero (Jan 5, 2017)

What are the other tank mates?

Few Yellow labs 
Few kenyi 
Few rusties 
Couple of sunshine peacock 
Couple of OB

I've heard about how aggressive the jewel can get especially when spawning so I'll be moving them to their own tank soon.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd remove the Malawi right away...they will eat the eggs.

I think moving the eggs/parents right at this stage might cause a problem...but wait for the jewel experts to chime in.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I'd remove the Malawi right away...they will eat the eggs.


That is pretty unlikely.
I suppose it is possible though if anyone would eat the eggs, it would be much more likely for the parents themselves or a pleco in the tank. And generally the risk for that is the first spawn or two.
Looking at the pictures, these are small young fish with the jewels looking to be significantly larger. Shouldn't be too difficult with these tank mates too protect eggs and even instill some real fear in the tank.
Now when it comes to nabbing free swimming fry, Malawi can be quite efficient and sneaky fry predators. Especially if there are large numbers of fish in the tank, fry can really dwindle down over the coarse of many days or weeks. If one wants large numbers of fry, your probably best to siphon them out with in a few days of being free swimming. But then you have to have some plan as to what you are going to do with them. Most places there is not much of a market for them. Most could be used as feeders for other fish, but then after a few spawns, the easiest is just to leave them in the tank and let nature take it's coarse.


----------



## Mr.Nero (Jan 5, 2017)

I currently have about a quarter of the 150 sectioned off dedicated to just the fry and parents, the eggs have hatched but they aren't free swimming just yet, But if I can't get rid of them quickly I may keep a few and just let the other tank mates have at them.


----------

